# Mobile Shortpay



## Anonymous (21 September 2005)

Hallo,
laut meiner letzten Rechnung von Talkline sollte ich auch 130,- Euro für die Dienste von WapMe zahlen. Habe mir alle Berichte in diesem Forum angeschaut und habe mit folgendem Verfahren bis jetzt glück. 1) Die Bank beauftragen das Geld zurück zuholen 2) Talkline auffordern einen Vertrag mit WapMe vorzulegen und 3) Talkline nach einer Berechtigung zum Einzug der Forderungen fragen ...

Ist natürlich kein Rezept für alle, aber ich habe bis jetzt meine Ruhe !!!

Diese Firma WapMe oder Mobile Shortpay ist natürlich schlecht bis gar nicht zuerreichen. Mann sollte aber unbedingt das Forum erneut aufsuchen und bei Mobile Shortpay kündigen. Die 0,50 Euro für das neue Passwort zum kündigen fallen eh nicht meht ins Gewicht.
Hart bleiben und Flagge zeigen.
Thomas W.


----------

